# Resident Evil Welcome to Raccoon City: Die ersten 9 Minuten des Horror-Films



## AndreLinken (30. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil Welcome to Raccoon City: Die ersten 9 Minuten des Horror-Films* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Resident Evil Welcome to Raccoon City: Die ersten 9 Minuten des Horror-Films*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Peter-Pe (30. Dezember 2021)

Ist jetzt kein Highlight. War aber insgesamt, m.M. nach, besser als alles was Anderson verbrochen hat.


----------



## Dysan (30. Dezember 2021)

Jo


----------



## Shalica (30. Dezember 2021)

Haja Prime Time RTL Film.


----------



## UKSheep (30. Dezember 2021)

Mir hat er sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Gemar (30. Dezember 2021)

Noch einen Tick dunkler und man sieht gar nix mehr. 
Die Leute, die heutzutage Filme verbreiten, haben von Technik keine Ahnung mehr.

Aber ok, das wirkt jetzt auch eher nach einer Fernsehfilmproduktion.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2021)

Also die restlichen 98 Minuten waren jetzt auch keine Offenbarung, aber trotzdem um Welten besser als der andere Schmutz, der ja auf mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Teile kam. 

Wobei da der erste, zumindest im Vergleich zu den Nachfolgern, ja auch noch halbwegs erträglich war.


----------



## Peter-Pe (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich fand, dass man zu sehr versucht hat alles ikonische der Reihe in dem Film unter zu bringen. War zuviel auf ein Mal.


----------



## Chroom (2. Januar 2022)

Hab mir nicht viel erwartet und wenn ich vom eher schwachen CGI und ein paar Logikfehlern  mal absehe, hat mir dieser Teil sogar am besten gefallen. Und Gott sei Dank keine Jovovich zu sehen. Fans von PS1 RE  können sich den Streifen ruhig mal antun.


----------

